# would this work



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I am in the process of building an electronic goose call and have found that the amp is going to be the most expensive part by far. So I got to thinking. If i ran a 1000w home audio disc changer using a power inverter, and then hooked my power horns up to that. Would this work, also it would be cheaper. The only problem I am seeing is that i would have to build a special case or just use a bag to carry it around. 
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Terrible idea....you can get a plenty good 2 channel amp for under $40 and 4 channel for under $60.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I have used 40-50 of these in the past 2 years with no issues.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdet ... er=265-079

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdet ... er=265-081

Parts express is FAST.....I usually get my orders in 3 days from order.

If you want more power I have had good luck with this one....be careful as it is more powerful then most horns can handle.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdet ... er=267-565

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdet ... er=267-566


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

like you know what your talking about barry


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> like you know what your talking about barry


Of course I don't....like I have said many of times...a monkey with a couple hand tools can build a ecaller with limited knowledge. I am just happy each time I hook it up and it plays.  For sure not rocket science.....heck ask anyone I have ever sold one to, I try to talk them out of buying it since I feel so guilty charging them to build something they should be able to do for themselves.....some folks have more $ then time I guess.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

ya ya ya sure you try to talk them out of it

hey when it gets a bit warmer give me a call you can come down here and party and fish with us on the river we have a place right on the river


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> ya ya ya sure you try to talk them out of it
> 
> hey when it gets a bit warmer give me a call you can come down here and party and fish with us on the river we have a place right on the river


Just give me the dates and I am there....that is not to bad of a drive from here at all....always nice to get out of town. :beer:


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for keepin her on topic guys. Should we start a sticky named, planning dates with old buddies, or book your reunion here?


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

and ill be up your way in aug i think will be at millville for race weeked

and goosecaller gave you all the info you need he is the king of ecallers


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I have had great luck with my caller and it has a $24 240 Watt amp in it. Gets plenty loud, so I think your origional post saying that the amp is the most expensive part by far is incorrect. Good luck on your project.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Here in Sask I have phoned all of the audio places in the city and the cheapest I could find was $150. I have tried different used places and pawn shop but with no luck. Oh well might have to just bite the bullet and buy the damn thing and stop complaining.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Good news, a buddy of mine has a buddy that is selling a used amp. So I was able to pick one up cheaper than I expected. Thanks to those who replied and gave me info regarding the initial post. I am excited to finish this call and use it this weekend as the snows have been starting to show up in some good numbers.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

your welcome


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

fowlmouth said:


> Thanks for keepin her on topic guys. Should we start a sticky named, planning dates with old buddies, or book your reunion here?


Sorry.....I won't post ANYTHING useful on here ever again since it might lead to some social posts....sorry for trying to help.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

great now you upset barry

it will be alright buddy :beer:


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

goose caller you provided me with some very useful information. Perhaps you can help me with this next question. Last night when I set up my e-caller I could not get any power to the amp. Do I need to connect a wire from the +ive to the remote connector in order to get power to my amp? Any one with assistance on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

yes the remote needs a power supply to turn on....either splice it into the positive or if you want to add a switch for the unit do it from there.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

That is the one thing I didn't try. It makes perfect sense now that I think about it, other wise if it were installed in a car it would just continue to drain the battery. I think I should have it up and running tonight. 
Thanks


----------

